# New Concrete????



## J.Henderson (Feb 11, 2001)

I have done a search and still cannot find what I need. What is safe on new concrete? I have a couple of condos to take care of this winter and need something to melt the snow and ice. The concrete was poured this summer. Is there anything that will work?


----------



## Season 2 Season (Jun 21, 2002)

I've read not to use salt for the first year on new concrete. It also needs to be sealed if it has not already. Good luck.


----------



## paul soccodato (Nov 9, 2002)

if the job was donr right it should be air-entrained concrete. rock salt is corrosive to concrete. use calcium chloride.


----------



## Innovative (Sep 24, 2002)

Until the concrete has been allowed to cure for one full year...we do not recommend using any ice melter. The problem occurs when you increase your freeze thaw cycles, which happens with any ice melter. You can use sand for traction, or if you do decide to use a product, MAG has a longer melt phase thus less freeze thaw cycles than Calcium and Sodium, but you may still encounter spalling issues.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

I asked the concrete contractor at the job today what the problem is with salt. He said that when the melted snow, which is now salty water, soaks into the concrete it refreezes and expands. I pointed out that all water expands when it freezes. He said, "Well, then salt water must expand more!" 

I'm skeptical....  

I'll try to find a more concise explanation somewhere else.


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

The problem lies in the freezeing and thawing cycles, not the amount of expansion. you might look into various treated salts and/or liquids and see if one is offered as "safe for new concrete".


----------

